# Larger days: Spring or Phosphate II...



## Xema

We are having larger and sunny days as every year at this time... so the crypts spring is coming here. As a tradition I will post every flower I get in the blooming season.

First spathes are coming up...

C. nurii.










C. sp. Kota Tinggi -really this plant is flowering along the year-.










Every comment will be appreciate.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Looking good!


----------



## Khamul1of9

I didn't know that crypts respond to longer days. Does that mean you expose them to sunlight?


----------



## orlando

Khamul1of9 said:


> I didn't know that crypts respond to longer days. Does that mean you expose them to sunlight?


Im pretty sure these guys are growing outdoor crypt gardens on a semi large scale.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I don't know about length of day - near the equator, that should roughly remain the same right? They do respond to higher light levels. I've got some crypts that have spathes on them in response to brighter lighting conditions / lower water.


----------



## landstrykeren

Looking good.


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Ghanzanfar,



> I don't know about length of day - near the equator, that should roughly remain the same right?


I covered this here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=280456&postcount=10
(I need to recalculate my figures quoted from memory - maybe it was 11:55 - 12:05 instead; however, that also would suffice to be detectable by plants...)



> They do respond to higher light levels. I've got some crypts that have spathes on them in response to brighter lighting conditions / lower water.


Yes, that's what usually triggers flowering with equatorial blackwater crypts in nature. Their growth is often limited by light (e. g. water level and/or forest cover).


----------



## Xema

orlando said:


> Im pretty sure these guys are growing outdoor crypt gardens on a semi large scale.


Take a look into my 'semi-large scale' crypt-garden 

My crypts rack is place near a window, I turn on the light at 16:00 and turning off at 00:00. But sunlight is coming in along the day. So i think plants can notice the light changes in the sunlight.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I've got some crypts that have spathes on them in response to lower water.


hmmmmmm
Maybe I should try lowering the water level. I can't imagine mine lack light.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Xema said:


> Take a look into my 'semi-large scale' crypt-garden
> 
> My crypts rack is place near a window, I turn on the light at 16:00 and turning off at 00:00. But sunlight is coming in along the day. So i think plants can notice the light changes in the sunlight.


You're running out of space! Time to get a greenhouse.


----------



## Xema

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> You're running out of space! Time to get a greenhouse.


I had a little one in the pass... and I hope get another in the future, at the moment I have to be glad with my rack. I need to make a good use of the space in my rack. I am planing to make a new larger DIY glass-dome to cover all the rack area.


----------



## Xema

Finally it opened 2 days ago...


















































It is really awesome flower, but very little spathe...


----------



## andrew__

that's a really interesting flower on that one, nice colour too.


----------



## orlando

Very nice and strange. It looks more like a fungus than flower. But still very nice, well done.


----------



## bigstick120

That last one is awesome! Congrats


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Huge flower relative to the size of the plant! Very nice!


----------



## jazzlvr123

wow its beautiful i love the texture on the inside of the spathe


----------



## Xema

Thanks to every one!
That is a great goal for myself, this plant was growing in my set up for years but never finely.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Ghazanfar Ghori View Post
> You're running out of space! Time to get a greenhouse.
> I had a little one in the pass... and I hope get another in the future, at the moment I have to be glad with my rack. I need to make a good use of the space in my rack. I am planing to make a new larger DIY glass-dome to cover all the rack area.


I knew I had a picture of this old set up...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Look at that! How many plants do you have in there!


----------



## Xema

A lot, a lot!!

Truly I miss that set up. I learned a lot about culturing crypts playing with massive experiments .


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Why did you break it down? Is that indoors or outside?


----------



## Xema

Updating,

The kota Tinggi one spathe will be opened in the following days, and _C. usteriana_ is sending 2 simultaneous spathes. I will keep you informed.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I cannot get my usterenia to flower. It keeps getting bigger and bigger. Can't trigger
it to flower for me. And here you are posting about two spikes!


----------



## Xema

Well, the past February 19th the kota tinggi one opened its spathe. Really was closed, but I touched softly with my fingers and It opened itself in the following 5 minutes. Due to this artificial opening you can see the pictures a not full opened limb.










































Usteriana is opened too, I will try to post the pictures.


----------



## Xema

Pictures about my massive usteriana´s blooming.










Simultaneous spikes.



















Another usteriana specimens are flowering too.


----------



## jazzlvr123

beautiful crypts


----------



## rs79

> Hello Ghanzanfar,
> 
> Quote:I don't know about length of day - near the equator, that should roughly remain the same right?
> 
> I covered this here:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...6&postcount=10
> (I need to recalculate my figures quoted from memory - maybe it was 11:55 - 12:05 instead; however, that also would suffice to be detectable by plants...)


I don't think the period of daylight matters, that is I don't think you'll find any difference i plants that get 8. 10 or 12 hours of light a day.

The length of light or dark doesn't matter.

What triggers the plants is the days getting _shorter_.

So, you could start from 16, 14, 12, 10 or 8 hours of light a say and by making each day a bit shorter you should be able to force flowering.

If you've been feeding a high phosphate food for 1-3 months before thast it would help as plants need extra phosphate when they're flowering.

I havn't yet seen a crypt that flowered in the spring, only in the fall.

Course, I haven't seen that many flowers as I almost always grow them submersed.


----------



## DelawareJim

Very nice Xema! Great job with the usteriana. Mine's like Ghazanfar described, bigger and bigger but no flower.

The older pictures you posted, are they of your old styrofoam setup? Did you have that inside or outside?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema

Thanks for the comments!!

Jim I have not anymore styro-foam set up. All my stuff is growing y my indoor set up.


----------



## erijnal

Cryptocoryne spathes respond to touch??


----------



## jazzlvr123

yes they help open the spathe


----------



## Xema

Reporting last flowering.

_C. usteriana._
























_
C. sp._ Kota Tinggi.


----------



## corymad

nice shots. congrats on flowering the seeminly impossible _C. nurii_. 

which locality is it from?

best regards,

Alan


----------



## Xema

Thanks for the comment Alan.



corymad said:


> which locality is it from?


It has not locality I got from Lorba, long time ago.

Updating,

Got new flower of _ideii,_ but I could not get pictures. And Also _C. minima_ (Bast 1094) from Sumatra.

Coming soon C. aponogetifolia, and the classical C. usteriana again.


----------



## Xema

I forgot, my green wendtii is flowering too, with 3 simultaneous spathes. But difficult to photograph, dense leaves growth.


----------



## Xema

New _C. usteriana_ spathe...


----------



## Xema

Last one, aponogetifolia...

















and coming soon ideii...


----------



## fastang80

Nice flowers.


----------



## Xema

As I said above, C. ideii...



































And the greenish sumatran minima.

And finally coming soon, C. longicauda...


----------



## ts168

Hi Xema, Nice C. longicauda. The leave is beautiful.


----------



## jazzlvr123

jeez man your the crypt king!


----------

